# 5.5 gallon Tonina Tank - Let the Journal Begin



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

I've never kept a soft acidic freshwater aquarium before, so this will be a first for me. I'll surely need some advice and info from you good folks.

I dusted off the RO/DI unit and started it cranking ...waste-water galore. I did end up getting some nice (?) water considering what I started with:

*Aged Tap Water*
KH - 18
GH - 19
pH - 8.3

*Aged RO/DI Treated Water*
KH - 2
GH - 4
pH - 6.9

Night and day isn't it?

We've all seen empty tanks with a sprinkling of peat and mulm on the bottom, so I didn't bother to document those steps. Here's a list of the equipment:

5.5 All Glass Aquarium
Grade A pine homemade base and canopy
ZooMed 501 canister filter
Hagen Natural CO2 System
Two 1 X 13 watt AH Supply bright kits
3 pounds Shultz's Aquatic Soil

*clickable thumbs*
Full Frontal of the tank


Left side closer view


Right side closer view

​
Now for the part everyone loves, the list of plants:

_Rotala rotundifolia_ - temporary fast grower
_Myriophyllum simulans_ - temporary fast grower
Guppy Grass - temporary fast grower
java moss - attached to temporary hardscape
java fern - attached to temporary hardscape
_Blyxa japonica_
dwarf sag - temporary to look less empty
_Hottonia palustris_
_Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_
_Hemianthus micranthemoides_
Riccia - temporary fast grower

Some pics of the permanent residents

H. palustris


H. sibthorpioides


Lonely baby B. japonica

​
*Plant Questions*
I ordered the following from Lowcoaster:
Tonina sp. 'Belem'
Rotala wallichii
Myriophyllum mattogrossense

Do these plants sound good? Any other must have plants I should consider?

*CO2 Questions*
With the hagen DIY CO2 running my pH dropped to 5.6 . I don't plan on keeping any fish or inverts in here, so this should be OK right? According to Chuck's chart that's 150.7 ppm CO2. I don't think I believe that. Could the light (very very light) sprinkling of peat have knocked my cal/mag buffering off, or is the chart likely correct? 

*Fert Questions*
I have about a gallon each of the Seachem line. I have several pounds each of KH2PO4, K2SO4, KNO3 and Plantex CSM+B from Greg Watson. Any recommendations where to begin? I hate testing. Anyone ever scale down EI to 5 gallons of water and have success? I hit it with .5 ml Flourish Trace, .5 ml Flourish Iron yesterday when filling the tank, and .5 ml each of Flourish potassium, phosphate, and nitrogen this morning, just so there would be some nutrience in the water column. Any special needs of Tonina as far as nutrients go? I'd like to run this tank low on nitrates to get some pink tips on the R. wallichi. Will this affect the Tonina adversely? My H. palustris and H. sibthorpioides love root ferts. Any reason the Tonina wouldn't like Flourish Tabs?

*General Questions*
I've set this tank up in front of a window unit AC. Does 75-78 F sound like a workable temp for the Tonina? 

I'm sure I'll think of more. Y'all don't be afraid to chime in as i re-learn how to keep plants in water rather than liquid rock. :smile:


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

Started my own version of EI today, see This post for more details.

Also added a L. cardinalis (small form) to the tank flora. Expecting my plants from Lowcoaster tomorrow, will post updated pics after they get settled in.


----------



## csf (Jul 10, 2003)

A sprinkle of baking soda should help bring your pH and KH up to the 4-5 dkh range, which should stabilize your pH. I would think the plants wouldn't like the pH swings too much, but I'll defer to someone who has more experience with pH's that low and plants. I've got my co2 set w/ a controller.

I've got a tank set-up almost the exact same way, just w/ flourite (soon to be onyx sand) and excel instead of CO2. I'll track my progress, as my tap water is about the same as your RO water. (I'm lucky)


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

nope, a kH of 2 is perfect for tonina and such. Onyx will raise your kH making it harder for you to grow any of these 'soft water' plants. ie. eriocaulons, toninas, etc.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Where did you get your Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides? nice tank!

-brian


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks more like Hydrocotyle leucocephala to me. My Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides is a lot smaller and more delicate looking. I may be wrong though.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

If your Rotala wallichii from Lowcoster doesn't make it (very sensitive plant when it comes to shipping) then I have some R. wallichii I could send you and I'm a little bit closer (isn't he in California?).


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

bgssamson - I got it from the WV Dept. of Natural Resources several years ago. They sometimes give landowners with ponds bog plants as part of a reforestation/greener WV project. I've got a metric assload of it growing emersed, and several pots transferring to submersed growth. What's in m tank is 'in between' emersed and submersed and is just starting to throw off its submersed foliage. When I get more of it switched over, I'll happily spread it around.

ianiwane - You're right, the submersed growth is usually shorter than what it is now. With it under better lighting in this tank it's already opening leaves much closer to the root system. I'm pretty sure of it's ID, based on where I got it and comparison of it's emersed form.

Jen - thanks for the offer! It arrived today from Lowcoaster and is in great shape. He's in NYC not CA, and I was wise enough to get it shipped express so it's looking good.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

hmm, I have it growing emersed as well, and it stays really short and delicate for me too.


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

*Starting the scape*

This is preliminary, but I felt like taking pics. I guess it doesn't take much to get me excited :icon_eek: 

*Plants:*

_Tonina belem_
_Rotala wallachi_
_Rotala rotundiflora_
_Lobelia cardinalis_
_Blyxa japonica_
_Hemianthus callitrichoides_
_Hemianthus micranthemoides_
_Myriophyllum mattogrossense_
_Hottonia palustris_
_Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_


*clickable thumbs*

hardscape...yes I wish the rocks were darker.



Finally...my _T. belem_ . Been wanting this plants for over a year, just never went to the trouble to set up a tank for it.


And lastly, the tank as of now
​Needs a black background. And needs to lose the hagen kit and get on my jug with a nano diffuser. Also going to try some 7100k lamps in combo with the 6700's over it now. 

Tell me what else is wrong with it.


----------



## Oodi (Sep 22, 2005)

*Lights*

I just picked up a 5.5gal. Just curious, how did you arrange the AHS lights over your tank?


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

I staggered them, the rear bulb closer to the left side of the hood and the front bulb closer to the right side. Seems to be pretty even coverage over the tank this way with the lamps about 2 inches above the water.


----------

